# Record cleaner??



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi. Has anyone tried a reusable record cleaner like this one? I can get the same thing (I think) sold as a lint brush for <$10! I've read mixed reviews about the Spin Clean, but it looks like a decent product considering the price.

I'm also considering a DIY vacuum cleaner, but money if a bit of an issue. Perhaps if I bought this, attached it to a wet-dry vac it would work well? Perhaps velvet glued to the wand with a slit cut in it would also work?

I've also read something about Elmer's glue but am a bit apprehensive about covering a record with glue! :gulp:

I used the old Discwasher brush system for years and know that it works "OK" as long as the LP isn't very dirty. I need something that works better as I am replacing my vinyl collection and am buying a lot of used LPs. 

Thanks!!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw the pvc glue method and was also reticent to try it out. Maybe I will on an old 45 one day.
I don't know if the vacuum method will work as intended as the dust may still be stuck to the lubricants they use when making records.
In the 80's most cleaners, like the old discwasher, were paired with spray lubricants to apply after cleaning.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Spin Clean and an AudioQuest carbon fiber brush. Clean them up with the Spin Clean and then use the carbon fiber brush before each play.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I may try to glue method on a $1 disc that I bought. I'd love to get the Spin Clean (and brush) but am trying to save as much $ as possible as I have a rather expensive relocation looming in front of me. I'll put them on my "things that I need to purchase" list, though. Thanks!!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Relocating to good ol' WI I hope!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Relocating to good ol' WI I hope!


It doesn't look like WI is on the list, but that may change!  

I have one side of a $1 LP covered in glue and will report back on the results. I will eventually buy (or make) a vac system, but I hope this works as well as some reports that I've read.

BTW-the cat that you have in your "Don't Worry..." pic could be my cat's "doppelganger!"


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

The best LP record cleaner I have used is the Nitty Gritty vacuum system. Great for restoring old LP's . I had the manual version . I also used a regular record brush and sometimes the reuseable sticky roller before playing the LP. These have kept my LP's in Pristine condition .....no ticks pops etc.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I really would like to get a vac system to clean the LPs, but $ is a bit of an issue and most are expensive. I tried the glue method on a $1 record; I ruined one side by not applying enough glue. I could probably add more and let that dry, but the side that I actually "cleaned" with the glue did not work well enough to merit the time and trouble involved. The old Discwasher system seems to work just as well; I guess to get what I want I'll just have to spend the money on one of the Vac cleaners...or make one myself.

Thanks to all!!


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

wgmontgomery said:


> I really would like to get a vac system to clean the LPs, but $ is a bit of an issue and most are expensive. I tried the glue method on a $1 record; I ruined one side by not applying enough glue. I could probably add more and let that dry, but the side that I actually "cleaned" with the glue did not work well enough to merit the time and trouble involved. The old Discwasher system seems to work just as well; I guess to get what I want I'll just have to spend the money on one of the Vac cleaners...or make one myself.
> 
> Thanks to all!!


Check out this DIY Vacuum record cleanser : http://www.teresaudio.com/haven/cleaner/cleaner.html


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

sportflyer said:


> Check out this DIY Vacuum record cleanser : http://www.teresaudio.com/haven/cleaner/cleaner.html


Thanks so much for the link; that is one of the DIYs that I've considered. It looks like a great machine and not too much money! 

Thanks again!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

This is an old thread, but I have renewed interest. I am thinking of resurrecting my vinyl collection. It has been boxed up for 20 years. What special cleaning measures / precautions should I take before laying a stylus on one of these older LPs?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> This is an old thread, but I have renewed interest. I am thinking of resurrecting my vinyl collection. It has been boxed up for 20 years. What special cleaning measures / precautions should I take before laying a stylus on one of these older LPs?


Like most thing in audio, you can spend a little or a lot. A quick, easy and less exspensive solution that works very well is the Groovmaster clamp that allows you to wash and or rinse your records in the sink.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Groovmaster...284?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af35e35cc


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

As far as cleaning solutions are concerned, back in the day it seems like mild dish soap was considered OK. Is that considered safe? Any chemicals to watch out for?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> As far as cleaning solutions are concerned, back in the day it seems like mild dish soap was considered OK. Is that considered safe? Any chemicals to watch out for?


Mild dish washing soap like Ivory or Dove work well. Stay away from chemicals like acetone, toluene, Dichloromethane (DCM) (also called methylene chloride) because they will start disolving the vinyl.

I use Audio Intelligent Premium One. I get it locally from Galen Carol Audio. https://www.gcaudio.com/cgi-bin/store/showProduct.cgi?id=487


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Good tip, thanks.


----------

